# Resonator Delete (cheap exhaust; good sound)



## khurst (Nov 13, 2009)

Any tips on the resonator delete? Want to keep the rear tips but like the way it sounds with the resonators removed. Any advice on doing this on the cheap???

Thanks, Khurst


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

+1

I'd like to replace my resonator with an x pipe. I'd like it even better if I could cut & install myself without a welder.


----------



## khurst (Nov 13, 2009)

OK maybe I'm mistaken,,,,, I'm looking to get rid of the mufflers (i thought the were called resonators) at the back of the goat--is the resonator the main "muffler" in the middle??? Looking to do the same sort of thing--but with the rear "mufflers" and would like to be able to do it with out a welder also. Any advice appreciated.....


----------



## SpdKilz (Nov 27, 2009)

Axle Back kits on maryland speed. Theyve got some priced decent, should sound great too. I had a Kooks Muffler Delete on mine for a month or so, sounded great.


----------



## QUIKSLVR04GOAT (Nov 24, 2008)

khurst said:


> OK maybe I'm mistaken,,,,, I'm looking to get rid of the mufflers (i thought the were called resonators) at the back of the goat--is the resonator the main "muffler" in the middle??? Looking to do the same sort of thing--but with the rear "mufflers" and would like to be able to do it with out a welder also. Any advice appreciated.....



Its easy. but hard too... You can cut out the mufflers and put 2 straight pipes without any bending, but you have to cut off the mufflers in the right spot... sounds complicated, but when u cut them out, measure the the pipe diameter and go get you some pipe to fit, the only problem i had was there was a gap between the stock exhaust, and the pipe u just put in. that was the only place you really need a welder, but im sure if you get the right pipe size there wont be as large of a gap and could be closed up with exhaust clamps. i got mine cut out and welded in for $60. it was worth it, No hassle at all and sounds mean...

Hope this helps.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I wouldn't delete the mufflers... deleting the resonator will give you a better sound. The stock resonator does not connect the two sides of the exhaust in any way.


----------



## gtogooch (Dec 12, 2009)

words of advice google 2004 GTO undercarriage and u will see what is what. The resonators are under the front seats roughly and the mufflers are right before the rear axle. I am getting ready to replace my mufflers with spintech mufflers and deleting the resonators Ill let you know how it turns out.


----------



## 04 GTFO (Feb 22, 2010)

...i have found many kits for axle back exhausts, but they are all for 05 and 06's. Does anyone know of an axle back for an 04?


----------

